# Just received some gorgeous Phrags. from



## abax (May 4, 2020)

Thien at Nuguyen Gardens in CO. The shipping was fast and
the plants packed well and I'm soooo pleased. Thien does
post here from time to time. Oh, one of the plants has a
beautifu bud almost ready to open. Yaaaay!


----------



## MaxC (May 4, 2020)

Great to hear, so... what did you get?


----------



## Ray (May 4, 2020)

Website?


----------



## abax (May 4, 2020)

If I remember correctly, I received the following:
Ice Princess, Calurum 'Victoria Bagenet', richterii,
Saint Peter and Priscilla's Pirouette 'Haven James'

Ray, he does have a website...NeguyenGardens.
He's a young man who is very kind. You'll like
him. If you'll drop me an email, I give you his
phone #.


----------



## abax (May 5, 2020)

Please let me correct the website. LeNguyen
Gardens in Aurora, CO. I'm not familiar with
VN names and there is another garden center
with a similar name in CO.


----------



## MaxC (May 5, 2020)

Here's the link:
https://lenguyengarden.github.io/index.html


----------



## abax (May 5, 2020)

Thank you Max. I just came in with the tag in
order to get the website correctly this time. My
only excuse is I call him rather than do the
website.


----------



## MaxC (May 5, 2020)

My pleasure, I only have his site from emailing him. I had to bookmark it because it is hard to find when just Google searching. He has some really interesting clones and I will hopefully be ordering from him in the future.


----------



## abax (May 5, 2020)

Oh, I forgot the bonus plant...manzurii.


----------



## shariea (May 6, 2020)

He also sells on Ebay


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2020)

If there aren't photos it doesn't exist.


----------



## abax (May 9, 2020)

Lituralist!


----------



## awesomei (May 9, 2020)

I have purchased several Phrags on numerous occasions. They are always fine plants, in good shaped, packed well and shipped quickly. I have always been extremely satisfied.


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2020)

abax said:


> Lituralist!


Where are the photos and how do we know they're not old plants you already had!?


----------



## abax (May 14, 2020)

Take up a collection for a camera and I'll take
photos Eric. Hey, I could send you my bill for
proof.


----------

